# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Thai Musik

## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Dieter Bohlen lässt grüssen: Thailand's Got Talent




_My penis has never been so confused as? now._  ::   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bei so songs hielt ich mich, vor 19 jahren, immer bei meinen wöchentlichen überlandfahrten wach.  :mrgreen: 




um die (unnötige) introduction zu überspringen, kann man bis zu 0:47 vorziehen



?????? ??? TW

----------


## Enrico

Das fand ich gerade niedlich   ::

----------


## Enrico

Weis nicht woher das ist, bin durch Zufall drauf gestolpert. Aber ist der Hammer und an einer Stelle musste ich an Vattern denken...

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schiene

Die Links müssen mal erneuert werden.

Hier ein Videoclip von Somlaks Cousin welcher mit seiner Freundin in Pattaya lebt.Hier spielt er in einer Band.
Das Lied+Video hat er selbst geschrieben,aufgenommen und gedreht.

----------


## Erich

> Die Links müssen mal erneuert werden.
> 
> Hier ein Videoclip von Somlaks Cousin welcher mit seiner Freundin in Pattaya lebt.Hier spielt er in einer Band.
> Das Lied+Video hat er selbst geschrieben,aufgenommen und gedreht.


schöne Musik und interessantes Video :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Der junge Mann hat eine angenehme Singstimme. Hoffe er macht weiter.

----------


## schorschilia

eigentlich schade, dass dieser Thread eingeschlafen ist; o.k. dann will ich mal
diesen Song kann ich endlos anhören..., für mich ein Ohrwurm

----------


## Enrico

Eingeschlafen eigentlich nicht unbedingt. Aber irgendwie finde ich schon seit längeren nichts wirklich neues. Hab aber auch kaum noch die Zeit danach zu suchen, leider.

----------


## SAMI

Gebe einfach bei You Tube Issan Musik oder Baby Doll ein. 
Ihr werdet staunen, was man da findet.

----------


## schorschilia

> Hab aber auch kaum noch die Zeit danach zu suchen, leider.


Enrico; vielleicht kann Ihnen damit geholfen werden. weiss allerdings nicht ob`s deine "Geschmacksrichtung" ist. hab auf die Schnelle nicht mehr gefunden.

Liste der Musikcharts Thailand seit dem 29. August 2011 - Seite 1 | Udon-News.com





> Aber irgendwie finde ich schon seit längeren nichts wirklich neues.


unter dem Thread Songs, oder ein bischen mehr ..?  sind ja auch nicht wirklich News dabei, und trotzdem gut  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Enrico

Die Liste der Charts hat schon mal gut geholfen  :Drum:

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico

In meinem Land nicht verfügbar... 

Wer kontrolliert das eigentlich? Der Künstler oder sein Land doch gewiss nicht.

----------


## schiene

> In meinem Land nicht verfügbar... 
> 
> Wer kontrolliert das eigentlich? Der Künstler oder sein Land doch gewiss nicht.


die GEMA,das steht doch auch bei dem Video wenn du es anklickst.

----------


## Enrico

Née, stand nix weiter dabei, liegt aber scheinbar am Android. Frag mich trotzdem was die das angeht.

----------


## Robert

> In meinem Land nicht verfügbar... 
> 
> Wer kontrolliert das eigentlich? Der Künstler oder sein Land doch gewiss nicht.


Dafür gibt es proxtube, da klick man auf das youtube Sysmbol im Film und auf youtube wird es dann freigeschaltet...

----------


## schiene

2009 hat sogar eine thailändische Havy Metal Band in Wacken gespielt  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ein wenig Thai-Hip Hop gefällig? 

"Der-Warteschlangen-vor-der-Toilette-Rap"  [ห้องน้ำคิวยาว]




LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wieder mal was Altes untergekommen!  :: 

ดาว บ้านดอน = Dao Bandon
คนขี่หลังควาย = Khon Kee Lang Kwai

----------


## wein4tler

Wieviele von den schönen Tänzerinnen kann der Langhornbüffel auf seine Hörner nehmen?

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## TeigerWutz

Aus gegebenen Anlass ....Som Sarn (ซมซาน)




Bangkok police arrest Sek Loso on firearms charges https://goo.gl/hUpWBM

----------


## schorschilia

> Aus gegebenen Anlass ....


habe Sek Loso vor einigen Jahren in Bern anlässlich eines Konzertes gesehen. (...waren des öfteren in der CH, allerdings nicht des Gigs wegen)

gefällt mir noch heute........

----------


## wein4tler

Leider scheint er ein Drogenproblem zu haben.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## TeigerWutz

> Leider scheint er ein Drogenproblem zu haben.


Hat er nicht von mir!   :Großes Lächeln: 

Ich hab ihm nur eine Pizza gemacht, als er Gast bei mir war.  
CD mit Widmung kugelt wahrsch. noch in TH wo herum.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich hab ihm nur eine Pizza gemacht, als er Gast bei mir war.  
> .


...wann war denn das , Wutzel ?

----------


## TeigerWutz

2002 auf Koh Chang

Gebracht hat ihn Oodie (Musiker u. Wegbegleiter vom Ed Carabao) , 
der eig. selbst Pizze in seinem Lokal "Oodie's Place" verscherbelt. 
Da kennt jeder, jeden in der Branche. 
Oodies Frau ist wieder mit der Gattin vom Thaksin befreundet usw. 
So lernt man dann halt die HiSo kennen  :: 

LG Wutzel

Ps: Bild vom Oodie

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  :: 

...du könntest ruhig öfter mal das " Plaudertäschchen " aufmachen !

----------


## wein4tler

Der falsch verstandene Thai-Text. Fand ich lustig.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Auch schon wieder ein paar Jahre her.... 

LoLingPaiNai / ลอลิงไปไหน




LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

*ลอลิงไปไหน*kann man zur Zeit über die Zukunft von Österreich auch singen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> วัตถุประสงค์ของเพลงก็เพื่อรณรงค์การใช้ภาษาไทยให้ถู  กต้องไงครับ โดยหยิบคำง่าย ๆ ที่ทุกคนมักจะออกเสียงผิดคือ กุ้มใจ ไม่มี ล ลิง (ออกเสียงไม่มีควบกล้ำ)


Der Zweck des Liedes ist es, für den richtigen Gebrauch der thailändischen Sprache zu werben, indem man 
einfache Wörter hernimmt, die oft falsch ausgesprochen werden.
Wie eben bei:  _gum chai mai mi lo ling_

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

*Jonny Olsen* - _Lam Sing Lao - Hip Hop_ / ลำซิ่งฮิปฮอป

----------


## schorschilia

PU  PONGSIT

----------


## TeigerWutz

Poi Fai Malaiporn

----------

